# Another woodworking business



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

So many ask what to make that sells, here is another product to consider. Below is an excerpt from a recent edition of the St Paul Pioneer Press. You can Google the paper and browse the "Local" news URL to read more about his product and who is buying it.

"Last January, Mike Zoff opened a small storefront on Smith Avenue on St. Paul's West Side to sell the affordable wooden coffins he makes in his garage. It was supposed to be a part-time second business supplementing his full-time job as a real estate broker.

Apparently, coffins are selling better than homes. Zoff said he is going full time in the coffin . . .


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Here in Louisiana you have to be part of some funeal home orgnization to sell homemade coffins. A while back one of the local religious organizations started making and selling coffins and the funeral home group took them to court.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Greg,
That sounds like crony-captialism to me.

Wikipedia
*Crony capitalism* is a term describing an economy in which success in business depends on close relationships between business people and government officials. It may be exhibited by favoritism in the distribution of legal permits, government grants, special tax breaks, or other forms of dirigisme1 Crony capitalism is believed to arise when political cronyism spills over into the business world; self-serving friendships and family ties between businessmen and the government influence the economy and society to the extent that it corrupts public-serving economic and political ideals.

The term "crony capitalism" made a significant impact in the public arena as an explanation of the Asian financial crisis.[2]

According to a recent opinion poll, 39% of Americans believe the US has a crony capitalist system.[3]


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I believe most states had anti-competitive laws regarding who
can sell caskets, but such laws have been repealed in most 
states. Caskets were a big profit center for a wealthy industry
which has had its profits undermined in recent years by 
price-fixing exposes and legal challenges.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree that they're a rip off. But if you're going to make them, you better make 'em good. I can just see the dollar amount for the "pain and suffering" lawsuit that you'd get slapped with, if old uncle Bob came busting out of the bottom of a home made coffin.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

sure is a steady business


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Only until Dec when the world ends and everyone dies. lol


----------

